# Some Of My First Exotic Pets



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 28, 2011)

Here are some old pics of some of the first of a species of animal that I had years ago.The first 3 are of the first yellow footed tortoise I had, about 1973,the next is a molurus molurus, light phase burmese,about the same time, you never see them any more.Next is my first african bull frog I had, got it about half grown, early 70s.the last 2 are of a raccoon and a duck, when in elementary school I got a baby raccoon to raise up, it was one of the best pets I ever had at that time. Then in jr high this guy wanted to trade me a duck for the raccoon,after a lot of thought I did it.She was unbelievable, a very smart duck.And I didn't have to worry about someone knocking on the door to complain about the antics of the raccoon. Len


----------



## HLogic (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Len,

Nice pics! That is one big ole yellow foot! The reason you don't see the light phase Burmese like you had any more is because _P. m. molurus_ is the Indian Python; now protected by the Endangered Species Act (and prohibited by many others!). There are 'light' phase Burmese but they don't hold a candle to the Indians.


----------



## Missy (Jun 28, 2011)

That looks like great memories. What happened to the yellow foot?


----------



## harris (Jun 29, 2011)

Outstanding! Trading a duck for a raccoon....Priceless! My ex rehabilitates raccoons. They can be some ornary little buggers.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 29, 2011)

I just realized I didn't post the bull frog, Sorry, Here she is.---Missy, The yellow foot died. It had a vitamin deficiency but back then no one knew why it stopped using it's back legs. His shell is hanging on a wall now.And this particular light phase came from Ceylon. Back then we called them Ceylonesse pythons. Harris, I have tried to raise raccoons since then and never had one with the temperate as good as the first one, his name was Doc, Len


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 29, 2011)

Is that you in all the pictures?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 29, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Is that you in all the pictures?


No, Just the raccoon and snake pics.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 29, 2011)

Man, that's a big YF. I keep hearing about how big they get, but I've had mine for several years now, and she's the same size as when I got her....about the same size as an adult desert tortoise. No growing going on.

And that frog!!! He could eat a chicken! Yipes.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 29, 2011)

Chicken?! wow! Great photos Len.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 29, 2011)

Those are cool photo's, love the Bull Frog, it is massive..


----------



## terryo (Jun 29, 2011)

Those pictures are priceless. I wish I had pictures of all my animals growing up.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Baoh (Jul 14, 2011)

Superb! The Yellowfoot was wonderfully sized and the rest of your pets were also excellent.


----------

